

English sites that are blocked in China - known
http://whatblocked.com/

======
reedlaw
This site is itself blocked in China at the moment.

~~~
dublinclontarf
Ironic no?

~~~
isleyaardvark
Expected.

------
csomar
Isn't it better to have a list of "non-blocked websites"?

